# buying EO's and ingredients for cleaning supplies?



## MilkTester (Sep 28, 2007)

just curious where buy your ingredients to make your "potions"? some of the things are so expensive! but i really don't need a "cosmetic" grade product for household cleaning supplies. any suggestions on cheaper alternatives? tia!!!:dance:


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

Baking Soda, Vinegar and Salt are what I use to clean with the most. I try to find them on sale.
Someone mentioned buying Baking Soda, or Bicarbonate of Soda at the feed store, but I've checked every feed store around me and can't find the large bags. However, a feedstore owner mentioned buying it at the Pool supply store, so I intend to check there.
Sticking to those 3 items keeps cleaning pretty cheap, compared to commercial cleansers.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't really care where I purchase my EO's, as long as they're labeled 100% Pure Essential Oil.

For my cleaning arsenal, I use Eucalyptus, Lavender, Tea Tree, Rosemary and Lemon mostly. Everything not only smells clean, but is disinfected as well.

RVcook


----------



## KariM (Feb 18, 2009)

We buy our EO through Frontier co-ops. I used to participate in another discussion board's co-op section, but since they eliminated their co-ops I organized a local co-op instead.

I just use tea tree oil for my cleaning supplies. The other EOs are for health & beauty type stuff.


----------

